# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Những chi tiết nên tham khảo khi chọn mua lò nướng

## thuxuanmarketing

Lo nuong hồi xưa có lẽ một thứ xa xỉ phẩm và khá xa lạ với việc nấu bếp của người Việt. Nhưng cách đây không lâu tớ nhận thấy cũng không quá khó để có thể có được một lò nướng của riêng mình. Tớ nhận được một số nghi vấn của nhiều bạn hỏi về cách chọn lò nướng. Và bài viết này là các chia sẻ và lưu ý trong giai đoạn chọn mua lò nướng.



 Nói một tẹo về lò nướng ở Mỹ. Lò nướng được dùng rất nhiều cách nấu bếp của người Mỹ do vậy dù là thuê nhà nhưng việc có lò nướng trong bếp được coi như là điều kiện hiển nhiên luôn có của mỗi căn hộ. Tuy lò nướng chỉ là loại lò nướng thường (conventional oven) có kèm luôn với bếp nấu ở trên không phải là loại lò nướng tốt nhất cho việc nướng bánh (mình xin được giải nghĩa thêm ở phần phía dưới của bài viết) nhưng với mình thế cũng là quá đủ. Bánh khi nướng có thể chưa được vừa lửa như loại lò chuyện dụng khác (lò nướng nhiệt đối lưu hay convection oven). Theo mình Điều thứ nhất để tìm hiểu trước khi mua lò nướng đó là tìm hiểu về một số loại lò nướng.

*1. Các loại lò nướng:* 

 Lò nướng thông thường (conventional oven): Suốt hơn 2 năm nay tớ vẫn dùng loại lò nướng này vì có sẵn trong nhà. Đặc điểm của lò nướng là thường chạy bằng điện hoặc gas. Hơi nóng tỏa ra từ dưới lên và đẩy hơi lạnh xuống bởi thế đôi khi làm cho công đoạn nấu hoặc nướng bánh nhiệt có thể tỏa không được đều. Tuy nhiên theo kinh nghiệm của cá nhân thì sử dụng loại lò nướng này cũng khá ổn.



 Lò nướng thông thường (Conventional Oven)

 Lò nướng nhiệt đối lưu (convection oven): Loại lò nướng này thì nhiệt được đối lưu như chính cái tên của nó do đó khi nướng bánh hoặc thức ăn thì nhiệt thường sẽ đều hơn. Lò nhanh nóng và nấu cũng tốc độ hơn. Cấu tạo của lò nướng nhiệt đối lưu này thường sẽ có một cái quạt ở phía sau tạo điều kiện cho nhiệt được tỏa đều trong lò. Chính vì thế lò nướng nhiệt đối lưu thường được coi là tiết kiệm nhiên liệu hơn lò nướng thông thường.

 Lò nướng đối lưu (Convection Oven)

 tuy nhiên còn có những loại lò nướng khác như:
 Lò nướng Oven Toaster Griller: Loại lò nướng này chủ yếu dùng để nướng (toast) những loại bánh mỳ và nướng đồ ăn cũng khá đều (grill). Không những thế nướng bánh (baking) không tốt bằng hai loại lò nướng trên.

 Lò nướng Oven Toaster Griller

 Lò vi sóng (Microwave Oven): lo vi song cũng có khả năng dùng để nướng bánh và nướng đồ ăn. Ở nhà mình hồi xưa mẹ tớ toàn nướng gà với nướng cá bằng lò vi sóng cũng rất thơm và mềm. Mình chưa thử nướng bánh nhiều bằng lò vi sóng nhưng thường phải theo chỉ dẫn cụ thể của mỗi loại lò vi sóng. Ở nhà tớ hồi xưa khi mua lò vi sóng, tớ nhớ còn có kèm theo cuốn công thức recipes các loại bánh có thể làm bằng lò vi sóng được

----------

